# Medic and Medical Technician



## Golkarian (29 Oct 2011)

Hello,

I'm not in the military (hopefully in the future, so excuse my ignorance on this topic.

But essentially what is the difference (if any) between a medic and a medical technician? You here stories about medics in the media (say reading about Capt. Trevor Greene) but I've only seen Med Techs for employment, so are these the same thing?

Thanks


----------



## old medic (29 Oct 2011)

the term "medic" is a catch all, usually but not always referring to a medical technician.


----------



## Golkarian (29 Oct 2011)

Thanks,

So do Med Techs ever go on operations with soldiers or do they only come on to the scene later (like a paramedic)?


----------



## MikeL (29 Oct 2011)

Based off what I know/saw during the combat mission in Kandahar

There are Medics working in Rifle Coys and Recce Pl, they do go out on patrols - they don't go out on every single one though.  Other Medis are part of Bison Amb crews and role out with the QRF.  I'm sure theres quite a few other outside the wire type jobs they are employed in as well as working in KAF, etc


----------



## MedCorps (30 Oct 2011)

old medic said:
			
		

> the term "medic" is a catch all, usually but not always referring to a medical technician.



It can also refer to Medical Assistant now that we have brought them back in service with the Reserve Force.

...now when will we have Cas Aides again... any guesses  :nod:  

MC


----------



## medicineman (30 Oct 2011)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> It can also refer to Medical Assistant now that we have brought them back in service with the Reserve Force.
> 
> ...now when will we have Cas Aids again... any guesses  :nod:
> 
> MC



When they realize it's easier to train the Cas Aides than the Med A's ...that was my MOC when I joined the Reserves, and they started converting to Med A in the Militia at the same time I was starting my Reg Force QL3. 

MM


----------

